# Giant Betta



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There were three, but I liked this fellow for his face


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My oh my. I really couldn't see how big he actually was. I'm guessing BIG


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well let me see if I can get a side by side picture of him and another male (using a cup or something)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! I want to get a Giant but I don't know if my available tanks are big enough!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How big are your tanks? These guys (most of the time) won't be longer than 4 inches.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My tanks are little. Sadly


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have between 1 and 10 gallons for my breeders  perhaps ones day you can get a giant?


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooh I like his face. It's so cuute and bald looking, ha ha ha. I just got a giant and they he's a pleasure congrats on yours!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks :lol: His face really is what sold him xD He looks so funny!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

He reminds me of the Phantom Menace is Star wars!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... OMG I see it too! :lol: that should be his name


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Cute, he looks like he is blushing


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

That fish is a beauty! Congratulations!

I am so so glad I have a tank full of giant babies right now...I'll only be keeping one (or maybe two) of the bunch but oh my they are georgeous! There's just so much....more...betta to love with them!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha! Well too bad there were no giant females.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your giant. I hope that is a show tank and that is not his main tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate, it is a temporary tank. I have all my new ones in these tubs, in my HEATED ROOM for all my bettas. Once I can rearrange the room as needed, and have another day off (Tuesday) everyone will have shown they are herby, and will have been put in their tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay. I have considered getting a 5 gallon putting Carter in there and put a giant in a 10 gallon. I have read they get bigger than the one you have.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup I think I posted a picture of the size difference of a regular betta and a giant ;p he is BIG! And when he flares, he doesn't zip about he does it so intent like, like he is a master of flaring lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read they are harder to care for and more aggressive. Your suited very well for that fish.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Now I want a giant. Fits my personality


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are harder to care for?! :lol: well, bigger tank and more food yes... He eats twice as much if not more than everyone else


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am more of a tiny type person. Giants are the exception. I find them interesting.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a unoccupied ten. Where did you get him?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know Petco sells them.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh I think I've seen them there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder if Petco ones are full grown. I have heard they grow alot bigger but do noy know if it is true.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love him and his face !!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Flare king or Sultan of flares.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I have a new fishy to stealy. hehehe


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tell us about your new fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My fishy is Phantom Menace which was mentioned by someone else haha.:lol: I think it sticks!! But I do need a name for my dumbo.

My fella came from Big Al's who have sent me home with so many healthy and unique fish. 20.00


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter cost my mom 7.00$.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not bad  I'm charging 3.00 from my halfmoon doubletail spawn. Crowntails are next and will be 5.00 ^.^ I don't want to overcharge if I don't have to. Especially if I am shipping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is a Chocolate DT I am pretty sure that is less than he is worth.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely ;-) Love finding those kinds of bettas for really good prices!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sena how much 4 the half moon DT's?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

To me Carter is priceless. Valuw wise I say 20-30 Dollars maybe 15.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

bryana, they will each be 3.00, but I will only be shipping within Canada - and currently it seems pretty hard to ship as is. I have to over compensate for Canada Post's stupidity -_-; I will be posting a question about shipping soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Not bad  I'm charging 3.00 from my halfmoon doubletail spawn. Crowntails are next and will be 5.00 ^.^ I don't want to overcharge if I don't have to. Especially if I am shipping.


$3!!!????
How much is the shipping?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Expensive depending where a person is in Canada. It ranges from 50 to 90 so far  if someone is in the same area SPLIT SHIPPING COSTS it's so much better :lol: plus getting a group of fish VS just one evens it out kinda.

And yes, 3.00 :lol: what else am I supposed to do with like... Over 200 babies?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could build a Pet store.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Basically my goal, actually. Fish store to start. And thanks to a darling (sarcasm) person who took everything I held dear away from me that goal is getting closer faster


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Who took everything away from you the IRS?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No? The person I moved to Bawlf (out of town) with. Who left me stranded and homeless for a week. I rehomed and gave away everything.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They stole everything is that legal?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-face palm- nevermind.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait they left you in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Expensive depending where a person is in Canada. It ranges from 50 to 90 so far  if someone is in the same area SPLIT SHIPPING COSTS it's so much better :lol: plus getting a group of fish VS just one evens it out kinda.
> 
> And yes, 3.00 :lol: what else am I supposed to do with like... Over 200 babies?


Wow
Canada shipping is a BLEEP!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Sena. I live in southern Illinois. $3 should sell fast. Good Luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate: long story short: we moved to a small town outside of this "city". He moved out when I was at work and stranded me in camrose (not in the small town where "home" was). And for a week I couldn't get home. Since I wasn't able to do water changes or feed most of my fish were stressed, sick, and some dead. I had to rehome my bearded dragon, what remained of my fish except two, rehome my cat and I have away all tanks. Now I have to start all over again.

Fishy yes it sucks here! I see shipping for USA and I want to cry ;( screw health care GIMME SHIPPING! :lol:

I already have potential homes for 30+


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know Frejya has complained about shipping where they live. I found that they are reallly upset that many people will not ship there amnerican Bettas to where they live and amazon makes shippng harder.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's dangerous to ship them over borders... Takes longer and less of a chance of survival. Doesn't Canada post just send out trucks? Blah we should :roll: :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Betta Smuggling Ring.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

BSR for short :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We can Illegaly get Bettas from Thialand.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol that would be interesting


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you should get in touch with someone just across the border to receive your fish, and then make a road trip to get them and smuggle them into canada.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly x) Plus, we are nicer when it comes to bringing stuff to canada. To the US? Not as easy :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Illgegal Betta Immigrants.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Did You name him yet?!?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You should name him after a Sultan or King Kong.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I did name him :lol: I mentioned it before  Phantom Menace (star wars fans will get it, no one else will xD)

but my dumbo doesn't have a name...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My next Betta will either be a Plakat or EE.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

EE?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Elephant Ears.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yes I did name him :lol: I mentioned it before  Phantom Menace (star wars fans will get it, no one else will xD)
> 
> but my dumbo doesn't have a name...


OMG you named him my suggestion?!?! Awww That is so cool!!! I love that name and Yes big star war nerd here


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe ;p totally did!! He's got the face LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there anything Unique about him?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

STAR WARS NERD!! I went to petsmart. Didn't see any. But I came home with 4 females (2 vt and 2 ct) and a HM male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Every betta is unique :lol:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I choose my bettas carefully. It took me 20 minutes to decide over the boy I took home and a blue and white one


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe it took me half an hour for BeautifulBetta's pair, and the rest just slipped into decisions ;p


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter has a giant personality.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Whoops! Hijack!! Sorry sorry!!!!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What are you talking about?


----------

